# [SOLVED] Viper alarm not unlocking



## 6290988 (Sep 9, 2010)

I searched and couldn't find a direct answer to my question. 

I've owned this 91 Suburban for 4 months. The previous owner had a Viper alarm installed. The door locks stopped working today and the blue led on the window mounted antenna (I think it's an antenna) blinks 3 times. I think that means the issue is door switch related. The power locks work if I hit the button on the doors. Also the dome light stays on. I had to pull the fuse so the battery wouldn't drain. 

I'm not sure what Viper alarm I have. I guess my question is does the wire for the door locks go to just one power lock button like the drivers side? If it is a loose wire or something like that why would the dome light stay on like the door is open? Could I just pull the power cable off of the battery for 15 minutes or something to let the system reset? 

Thanks


----------



## 6290988 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Viper alarm not unlocking*

Disregard. The fuses were all fine the first time I checked. After messing with it for 1/2 hour I double checked all the fuses and the horn/dim fuse blew. Replaced it and now it works. Don't know what blew it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Viper alarm not unlocking*

Hi:

Thanks for letting us know. I will mark this post solved.

BG


----------

